# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تسريب Huawei MatePad Pro، وهو يضم شاشة بإطار نحيف، وثقبًا في الشاشة، ويدعم القلم

## mohamed73

قبل أسبوعين أو نحو ذلك، تم تسريب صور رسمية متدنية الجودة لجهاز لوحي  من شركة Huawei لم يتم الإعلان عنه حتى الآن، وهي الصور التي تعرض لنا هذا  الجهاز اللوحي مع ثقب في الشاشة من أجل الكاميرا الأمامية، وإطار نحيف،  ولوحة مفاتيح قابلة للفصل، فضلا عن قلم إلكتروني يلتصق مغناطيسيًا بالجانب  العلوي من الجهاز اللوحي.
 اليوم، نجح المسرب الأمريكي الشهير Evan Blass والمعروف أيضًا بإسم الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]،  في تسريب صورة رسمية أخرى لنفس الجهاز اللوحي. وعلاوة على ذلك، فقد كشف  لنا أن هذا الجهاز اللوحي سيصل إلى السوق تحت إسم Huawei MatePad Pro، وليس  تحت إسم Huawei MediaPad M7، كما تردد سابقًا. 
 بالنظر إلى التصميم ولوحة المفاتيح القابلة للفصل والإسم، يبدو أن شركة  Huawei تهدف مع هذا الجهاز اللوحي الجديد إلى التنافس بشكل مباشر مع لوحيات  iPad Pro من شركة آبل. من المتوقع أن يضم Huawei MatePad Pro أيضًا كاميرا  مزدوجة في الخلف، وقارئ بصمات الأصابع في الشاشة، ومنفذ USB Type-C.
 للآسف، لم يتم تسريب المواصفات التقنية لهذا الجهاز اللوحي بعد، ولكن  إذا كان يهدف إلى منافسة iPad Pro فعليًا، فهو بحاجة إلى القدوم مع بعض  المواصفات التقنية المتقدمة، لذلك نحن نتوقع قدومه مع المعالج HiSilicon  Kirin 990، ومع بطارية كبيرة، وذاكرة عشوائية بحجم 8GB، وذاكرة داخلية بحجم  256GB.
 ووفقا للشائعات السابقة، فسوف يتم عرض هذا الجهاز اللوحي القادم من  Huawei باللونين الأبيض والأسود، بينما يتم توصيل لوحة المفاتيح القابلة  للفصل مغناطيسيًا. قد يكون هذا الجهاز هو أول جهاز لوحي في العالم يضم  ثقبًا في الشاشة من أجل الكاميرا الأمامية.

----------

